# Spider hanging around



## crimbfighter (Jul 8, 2017)

I saw this little guy last night at about 1:00am when I let my dog out before bed. Couldn't resist grabbing the camera. Lost a bit of resolution with the cropping, but I still liked it.

D800, 105mm f/2.8 @ f/13, 20mm ext tube, 1/250 sec, ISO 100, custom lighting rig


----------



## Peeb (Jul 8, 2017)

Creepy goodness right there!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice!  The black background works really well.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 10, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Creepy goodness right there!





BrentC said:


> Nice!  The black background works really well.



Thank you, both!


----------



## Bill Zidis (Jul 15, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------

